# Do You Like To Eat Christmas Pudding?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone! 

Do you enjoy eating Christmas Pudding?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes of course.
Obviously.
Is any other response possible in a sane world?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes I enjoy eating it at any time of the year but in practice I tend to eat only during Christmas. I like it served warmed.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I have always wanted to try it. Perhaps I will make one this year.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes only during Christmas 


My dear grandmother made two of those, delicious.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

With sauce or no sauce? I can have them with or without sauce. A warm beverage complements perfectly too.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I eat Xmas pud about two or three times a year. As it happens, I had some when I got home last night after a day's carousing. I prefer it hot with a good lashing of thick vanilla custard - other sauces or syrups such as brandy butter makes it a bit too rich for me.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> With sauce or no sauce? I can have them with or without sauce. A warm beverage complements perfectly too.


With and without........


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds like something European. Never even heard of it.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I hate it - the soggy carb, the soggy sultanas, the strong flavour, the way it lies in the stomach like molten cement - actually, I can only imagine that last bit because I haven't eaten it since I was a little girl. 

But if you enjoy it, that's fine by me - after all, some people apparently enjoy 'pease pudding in the pot, nine days old'...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Had my very first taste of this today at our Christmas dinner party. We have annual standing reservations at a restaurant for our group of people. Christmas Pudding was on the menu today for desert. I really liked it ... didn't set well for my wife though.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ours was wonderful, my grandmothers is a genius, I like those British traditions, not seen in many civilised country's.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

aaahhh before i vote...what type of christmas puccing? i know of at least several.....?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

what kind of sauce remember.. in england there are 1000 religions and 1 sauce....in france there are a 1000 sauces and 1 religion


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> aaahhh before i vote...what type of christmas puccing? i know of at least several.....?


You can see the picture in O.P post


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> You can see the picture in O.P post


ohhh that one....well i voted yes! any time


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> ohhh that one....well i voted yes! any time


They taste very good, I do have a leftover......but then again you better buy one, seeing the distance between our living places.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> They taste very good, I do have a leftover......but then again you better buy one, seeing the distance between our living places.


Thanks!:tiphat: but i do think i can make one pretty easy....now if you would like some Kahula flavored chocolate mousse....i made for christmas


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> Thanks!:tiphat: but i do think i can make one pretty easy....now if you would like some Kahula flavored chocolate mousse....i made for Christmas


Sounds very tempting, I think you better consume it yourself.
Not making plans to visit your neck of the woods yet.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I hate it - the soggy carb, the soggy sultanas, the strong flavour, the way it lies in the stomach like molten cement - actually, I can only imagine that last bit because I haven't eaten it since I was a little girl.
> 
> But if you enjoy it, that's fine by me - after all, some people apparently enjoy 'pease pudding in the pot, nine days old'...


Now I'm glad I never tried it!!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I hate it - the soggy carb, the soggy sultanas, the strong flavour, the way it lies in the stomach like molten cement - actually, I can only imagine that last bit because I haven't eaten it since I was a little girl.
> 
> But if you enjoy it, that's fine by me - after all, some people apparently enjoy 'pease pudding in the pot, nine days old'...


Haha, you describe it very well. I only had it once and it did indeed have a "brick ish" quality.
Couldn't move for a few hours after eating the stuff. But that might well be the purpose of this food; to exonerate one from any social activity during x-mass season. Probably why it is still very popular.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

If you don't eat yer meat, you can't have any pudding. 
How can you have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?


----------

